
Tracking Planes with RTL-SDR, Apache Kafka, KSQL, Kibana and a Raspberry Pi - omk
https://www.rtl-sdr.com/tracking-planes-with-rtl-sdr-apache-kafka-ksql-kibana-and-a-raspberry-pi/
======
stevekemp
Tracking planes with cheap RTL-SDR dongles is very satisfying. I made a brief
writeup here:

[https://blog.steve.fi/tracking_aircraft_in_real_time__via_so...](https://blog.steve.fi/tracking_aircraft_in_real_time__via_software_defined_radio.html)

------
Rjevski
Direct URL: [https://medium.com/@simon.aubury/using-ksql-apache-kafka-
a-r...](https://medium.com/@simon.aubury/using-ksql-apache-kafka-a-raspberry-
pi-and-a-software-defined-radio-to-find-the-plane-that-wakes-14f6f9e74584)

~~~
whois
Thanks.

What the heck was the submission link? The most technical it got was "using
some clever database coding"...

